# Spyders Garage Bar & Grill



## spyder66us (May 9, 2013)

Our garage is extra deep, so we used this to make my Garage bar.
The bar was built using an old work bench as a base, then i used wood from machine shipping pallets, mostly 2 x 7 boards. The back bar was completely built from large heavy duty pallet boards. We have over 60 bottles of booze. Both coolers are full of different sodas and beers. There is a  pc hooked up to a 40 in lcd tv and a 1000 watt dj system, the pc has over 3,000 music videos that play on shuffle. 
We have our own Facebook page for the bar,  
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Spyders-Bar-Grill/261682843865327
The bar has a built in ice bin which is lit up with led lights.
anyone needs any help or advice on building a home bar, hit me up!


----------



## havasu (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting this! Welcome to the Garage Retreat!


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 9, 2013)

Nice garage/bar!


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2013)

Sweet Bar!


----------



## spyder66us (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Guys!!


----------

